# Ce que vous savez



## Gardefeu

Ma question va nous éloigner, j'en ai peur, des taupes et des guichets...

Voici ce qu'écrit Chamfort (un journaliste et penseur de l'époque de la révolution) dans une de ses Anecdotes:



> Ce fut l'abbé S... qui administra le viatique à l'abbé Pétiot, dans une maladie très dangereuse, et il raconte qu'en voyant la manière _très prononcée_ dont celui-ci reçut _ce que vous savez_, il se dit à lui-même: "S'il en revient, ce sera mon ami".


(c'est moi qui souligne en italique les deux expressions qui me posent problème; d'autre part l'anecdote est complète, il n'y a pas plus de contexte!)

A force de vouloir être elliptique, on finit par ne plus rien évoquer du tout...
J'ai bien une idée de ce à quoi "manière très prononcée" fait allusion, mais que peut bien désigner le "ce que vous savez"?

Y a-t-il un spécialiste de l'extrême-onction parmi nous?


----------



## Nunty

Gardefeu said:
			
		

> A force de vouloir être elliptique, on finit par ne plus rien évoquer du tout...
> J'ai bien une idée de ce à quoi "manière très prononcée" fait allusion, mais que peut bien désigner le "ce que vous savez"?
> 
> Y a-t-il un spécialiste de l'extrême-onction parmi nous?


 Bien que moniale, je ne suis pas spécialiste de l'extrême-onction et encore moins des conventions littéraires de l'époque de la révolution, et pourtant, "ne sachant rien, je dirais tout"... Si le passage n'est pas sarcastique, j'imagine que cette "manière très prononcée" veut dire "avec la plus grande piété" (les yeux fermés, les mains jointes sur la poitrine, se signant lentement d'une énorme signe de croix). "Ce que vous savez" que pourait-il être sinon l'hostie?

Mais je le répéte : il est trés, trés possible que je rate le coup entièrement.

Merci de bien vouloir corriger mes erreurs !


----------



## Gardefeu

Merci de cet éclairage autorisé, Nun-Translator.
Il me semble toutefois, connaissant et l'époque et l'athéisme invétéré de Chamfort, que tout cela n'est pas à prendre au sens premier, mais parle à mots couverts de choses bien moins avouables... Mais lesquelles?
Qui veut me suivre dans mon interprétation?


----------



## Nunty

Alors, en ce cas, pour que vous soyez plus à l'aise, cette religieuse s'en va. Vous pouvez parler librement.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Le TLFi parle de cette étymologie pour viatique (j'ai cherché car je n'étais même pas sûre du sens actuel...) :


> mil. XVIe s. « (dans la religion catholique) sacrement de la communion administré à des mourants »


Je suppose qu'à l'époque de l'auteur c'était encore le même sens, non ? Donc il s'agirait bien de l'hostie comme le disait Nun-Translator... 

Mais de quel(s) autre(s) sens pourrait-il s'agir, Gardefeu ? 
Sexuels ? A un mourant ? Allons donc !


----------



## LV4-26

KaRiNe_Fr said:
			
		

> Sexuels ? A un mourant ? Allons donc !


Et pourquoi pas ? 

 Depuis Manon Lescaut jusques à Dalila
 Toute la fine fleur du beau sexe était là
 Pour offrir à l'ancêtre, en signe d'affection,
 En guis' de viatique, une ultime érection. {2x}

(Georges Brassens - l'Ancêtre)


Malheureusement, l'histoire ne dit pas si Brassens pensait à l'abbé Pétiot


----------



## Kelly B

Même si Chamfort était athéiste, il me semble qu'il exprime les sentiments de l' abbé S et non pas ceux de lui-même; donc pourquoi pas l'hostie, et aussi l'huile sacré d'où provient l'expression onction-extrème qui décrit ces mêmes rites ? L'abbé serait heureux d'en voir de révérence même si Chamfort s'en moque.


----------



## LV4-26

Oui mais cela n'explique pas pourquoi Chamfort utiliserait l'expression "_ce que vous savez_" pour désigner l'hostie. Cette expression sert normalement à désigner ce que l'on n'ose pas nommer.
Je comprendrais que le mot "hostie" soit imprononçable pour un vampire.  Mais pas pour un athée...


----------



## Víctor Pérez

(*LV4-26*, très pertinent d'avoir rapporté cette strophe de Brassens. Félicitations!).
Cependant, je crois que je vais abonder dans le sens exprimé par notre *nonne*, par *Karine* et par *Kelly*. J'ai rapidement parcouru les 92 pages PDF du recueil de Chamfort et il ne m'a pas semblé voir suffisamment d'ironie ou de sarcasme dans les autres anecdotes comme pour croire que celle-ci puisse cacher autre chose que ce qu'il dit. Pour moi, donc, _ce que vous savez_ n'est que le viatique.
Je pense que l'emploi de "ce que vous savez" répond plus à une ..._excès de zèle syntactique_ -passez-moi l'expression- afin de ne pas répéter le mot viatique dans la même phrase, qu'à camoufler _ce qu'il ne voudrait pas nommer_...


----------



## LV4-26

Moi non plus, je n'y vois pas forcément une allusion sexuelle (la citation de Brassens n'était qu'une plaisanterie destinée à répondre directement au post n° 5 de KaRiNe). Je m'interroge seulement sur la raison pour laquelle Chamfort a éprouvé le besoin d'écrire _ce que vous savez_ au lieu de dire simplement _l'hostie_. Après, je n'ai pas de préférence pour une interprétation ou une autre.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Moi non plus.
Au fond, ce fil n'est qu'un simple exercice ...spirituel!


----------



## Kelly B

Est-ce qu'il voudrait peut-être accentuer le fait que c'est "vous" qui savez ce que c'est de recevoir les rites catholiques, une connaissance qu'il n'aurait pas lui-même, n'étant pas fidèle croyant?

Ou dirait-il "connaître" au lieu de "savoir" si c'était le cas ?


----------



## Víctor Pérez

> Kelly dit:
> Est-ce qu'il voudrait peut-être accentuer le fait que c'est "vous" qui savez ce que c'est de recevoir les rites catholiques, une connaissance qu'il n'aurait pas lui-même, n'étant pas fidèle ?


 
Kelly, qu'est-ce pour toi "ne pas être fidèle"?


----------



## Kelly B

Désolée, je pense que devrais dire "croyant." Je veux dire qu'il est athéeiste, qu'il n'est pas fidèle à l'église catholique.


----------



## LV4-26

Kelly B said:
			
		

> Désolée, je pense que devrais dire "croyant."


Oui, c'est ça. "Croyant" est le mot que l'on utilise dans ce cas. Tant qu'on y est, une autre petite correction : on ne dit pas un athéiste (comme en anglais) mais un _athée_. Comme les tasses à thé


----------



## Gardefeu

Bon, faisons un peu le point.
Merci à tous de vos commentaires et suggestions éclairés.
LV4-26, dans son post #6, a le premier mis le doigt dessus (si j'ose dire), il me semble que la _manière très prononcée_ dont parle Chamfort évoque cette réaction physiologique masculine, dont je me disais qu'elle avait sans doute été induite par le _ce que vous savez...

_A force de se creuser la cervelle pour deviner quel élément de l'extrême-onction était susceptible, chez un vieil abbé mourant, de susciter cet enthousiasme (au moins de façon mécanique), j'ai fini par penser que je faisais peut-être fausse route. 
En effet, renseignements dûment pris (par PM) auprès de la très précieuse et très compétente Nun-Translator (que je remercie vivement à nouveau), l'administration du viatique, ou extrême-onction, ne consiste et n'a jamais consisté qu'en l'absorption d'une hostie, et à moins de supposer que cette hostie contenait du Viagra (pardon ma soeur!), je ne vois vraiment pas...

Je me dis aussi que, à force de chercher des sous-entendus et des allusions, on passe peut-être à côté des choses simples (comme un bon camembert, par exemple). L'explication toute au premier degré de Nun-Translator tient parfaitement la route, ne croyez-vous pas? J'étais perplexe aussi quant à la chute de l'anecdote, le "bon mot" pour lequel, visiblement, Chamfort raconte cette histoire: "S'il en revient, ce sera mon ami" J'y voyais là aussi un sous-entendu... Mais peut-être ce brave abbé S... a-t-il simplement voulu s'extasier sur les sentiments profondément pieux du malade, sans même que ceux-ci soient matérialisés par la réaction physiologique _que vous savez...

_Alors voilà, cette question ne va pas révolutionner l'avenir de l'humanité, mais mon sentiment actuel, grâce à vos réflexions à tous, est qu'il faut prendre cette anecdote au pied de la lettre: un prêtre s'extasiant sur la piété d'un mourant, et qui se dit "Cet homme est un si bon chrétien que je veux être son ami s'il survit..."

Merci encore une fois de vos réponses...

G

[Hé hé hé! 2000! ]


----------



## Nunty

Mais si nous faison le point, permettez-moi une petite précision : 





			
				gardefeu said:
			
		

> En effet, renseignements dûment pris... l'administration du viatique, ou extrême-onction, ne consiste et n'a jamais consisté qu'en l'absorption d'une hostie...


 Je ne l'ai pas bien exprimé. Le *viatique* est l'hostie et rien d'autre. Le rite de *l'extrême-onction* comprend des prières, des bénédictions et une onction d'huile, ainsi que le viatique.

Si "l'interprétation pieuse" vous satisfie, tant mieux. Moi, je n'en suis plus sure !


----------



## Gardefeu

C'est moi qui me suis mal exprimé, en voulant synthétiser trop vite! Votre interprétation est - naturellement - la bonne! Mais on n'*absorbe* que l'*hostie*, c'est ce que je voulais dire!


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Nun-Translator said:
			
		

> Le rite de l'extrême-onction comprend des prières, des bénédictions *et une onction d'huile**, ainsi que le viatique.
> quote]


Loin de moi l'idée de paraître irrévérencieux et insolent, 
Si elle n'était pas la délicate nonne que nous connaissons
Je penserais qu'elle avait voulu raviver le feu de la discussion,
Sans doute aucun sans le chercher et involontairement. 

_Nota: l'expression portant l'astérisque a été détachée par ce posteur._


----------

